

Google Dropped the Ball on Open Social Networks...Can Anyone Catch It? - Garbage
http://ostatic.com/blog/google-dropped-the-ball-on-open-social-networks-can-anyone-catch-it

======
lsh123
Facebook did, a few years ago

